# Okula ne ile gidiyorsun?



## b.2046q

Ornek veriyorum "How do you go to school " da okula ne ile gittigini sormayi amaclıyorum. Ama bunun farkli bir yolu varmi
Mesela" what do you go to school by?" dersem çokmu sallamış olurum. Ve ya "do" kaldirip "what" ı sona koysam yani "You go to school by what" olsa olurmu. Şimdiden yardim icin tesekkurler


----------



## Gemmenita

Merhaba b.2046q, 

Önce hoş geldin !

'How do you go to school', asla 'By what' ile söylenmez! Sadece ve sadece 'How' doğru.
Aslında 'By what' İngilizcede kullanılmaz. Sadece 'By what means' var o da başka metinlere ait. 

İyi çalışmalar !


----------



## b.2046q

Teşekküler bilgi için :d 
Sadece bana mantikli gelidiği icin sormuştum. Ve hoşbulduk sağol


----------



## kalamazoo

I would probably say 'How do you get to school?'  Since that is slightly ambiguous in English (it could mean what route do you take), I would probably say 'How do you get to school? Do you walk or do you get a ride from someone?'  as opposed to "How do you get to school? Do you go on Pine Street or Oak Street."


----------



## jdin94601

b.2046q said:


> Ornek veriyorum "How do you go to school " da okula ne ile gittigini sormayi amaclıyorum. Ama bunun farkli bir yolu varmi
> Mesela" what do you go to school by?" dersem çokmu sallamış olurum. Ve ya "do" kaldirip "what" ı sona koysam yani "You go to school by what" olsa olurmu. Şimdiden yardim icin tesekkurler


how do you go to school olabilir ama bu cumlede okula ne ile degilde nasil gittigi soruluyor.Ancak "what do you go to school by" dogru degil. cunki bu cumlede bir anlam yok. en dogru sekli " "how do you get to school"


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

You ride to school by what ?


----------



## kalamazoo

That doesn't sound idiomatic in English and doesn't cover all the possible ways of getting to school because you don't necessarily ride.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Yes, sure if you say so Sir !

Then can I try and correct it by :

How do you make your way to school ?


----------



## kalamazoo

I am just giving you my opinion, but I am a native speaker of American English.  I think the most natural thing to say is 'How do you get to school."


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Thank You Sir,

For your Opinion and your illustration.


----------

